# Incubating Problem



## Chickerchick (Feb 18, 2016)

Hey guys, 

I haven't incubated chickens in years and am currently using an old incubator to hatch some eggs. 

Sadly I didn't know the incubator had to be completely disinfected each time it was used. I washed the base out with water, but thats it. The eggs have a week left, are any likely to hatch? Also is there anything I can do at this point? Thanks


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

If it's been sitting for years I doubt there's any diseases still viable in it... You should be fine... You can candle the eggs if they're over 10 days and see if anything's going on in there if you want reassurance, otherwise I think you just got to sit and wait!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea Chickerchick. I doubt any germs have survived. Can't wait to hear about your fluffies!


----------



## Chickerchick (Feb 18, 2016)

Thank you both so much for all the reassurance  only 8 days!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Germs can survive-for years.Add a little heat and moisture and the germs are viable again.That is why you disinfect the whole incubator-germs can and will be present.I use antibacterial dawn,it kills germs but is not toxic to animals(regular dawn is the best flea shampoo-kills the fleas now,is non toxic to dogs unlike commercial flea shampoo which is toxic and causes seizures in dogs and cats).Eggshells are porous and allow bacteria into the egg affecting the embryo.I always disinfect after a hatch and wipe it out before putting eggs in.BTW,did you know a bedbug can go for over a year without eating?


----------



## Chickerchick (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi is there anything I can do at this point or should I just wait and see what happens? Very worried. Candled them last night and 4/6 had embryos


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you are truly concerned, take the eggs out, keep them warm by wrapping them. Then make up a warm water solution of with a little bleach. Wipe it down, reassemble and put the eggs back after the temp climbs back up.

That said, I probably wouldn't even bother at this point.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Me either.


----------

